# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy meet-ups

## Chayat

Apologies if there is already a thread for this, I couldnt see one but I might of missed it.

I'm not a beta backer so I wont be peaching up until February now but when I do have mine I'd love to meet up with other Peachists in my area. ( Lincoln, UK)

Is there a community map tool we can use to register our locations in for the creation of localised Peachy gatherings?

----------


## ijmok

Hi,

I've been pondering this too, used to do it with the South west Reprap User group, and it was hugely beneficial.

 Lincoln, isn't exactly close (Cheltenham UK) to me but i hope we can find users closer 

Rob

----------


## Morten

Anyone in Oslo, Norway?

----------


## Pete

> Is there a community map tool we can use to register our locations in for the creation of localised Peachy gatherings?


Saw this the other day when I was browsing, http://mapalist.com/Public/pm.aspx?mapid=415846 , don't know if that can be driven from a community database or if we'd need the peachy crew to do it.

----------


## Chayat

Yeah, I meant a European definition of "local", not North-American ^_^

----------

